# Quickest Way to Live TV



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Hi

Our outgoing Series 3 HDs have a "Watch Live TV" selection in the main TiVo Central screen.
Select it and you are at live TV - easy peasy.

We're replacing the Series 3s with Bolts. I want to show the family the easiest way to simply get to live TV via the box itself (and *NOT through the stock remote's Live TV button* because we're using a different remote). It used to be "Left Arrow > Left Arrow > Watch Live TV"

So, how is this done with the Bolt? I do not see a Watch Live TV selection, only a "What to Watch Now" (WtWN). Do you simply select any of the shows listed in WtWN and then channel surf - or is there a quicker way to just get to live TV? (again, *NOT using the stock remote*)

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

If your replacement remote supports the zoom button and you haven't disabled the preview window in the menus the fastest way would be to press 'zoom'.

(Well, if it supported the 'Live TV' button that would be even more reliable; but clearly based on your question it doesn't)
Unfortunately if it doesn't support the zoom button I'm not sure if/where a live tv menu option might exist on the Bolt user interface; sorry.


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> If your replacement remote supports the zoom button and you haven't disabled the preview window in the menus the fastest way would be to press 'zoom'.
> 
> (Well, if it supported the 'Live TV' button that would be even more reliable; but clearly based on your question it doesn't)
> Unfortunately if it doesn't support the zoom button I'm not sure if/where a live tv menu option might exist on the Bolt user interface; sorry.


Thanks for the response. I haven't programmed the Harmony yet, but it probably DOES have a "Live TV" button - I was just hoping to provide as much of a seamless transition for the non-power users as possible - directly from the User Interface , i.e. Back > Back > Down > Select. And it's not like there's not enough junk already crowding the main TiVo Central screen to add another Watch Live TV screen - for those of us who have been using TiVos since Series 1 14-hour SD boxes came out.

I presume that even selecting one of the What to Watch Now live shows will kill the buffer, so we may need to have a little show and tell session.

Oh well - new and improved.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Oh well - new and improved.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I would recommend just programming the Live TV button into the Harmony. That's the easiest way.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Programming the Live TV button would definitely be best. The only other way I can think of is to hit the guide button twice if that is programmed (not during playback though). That's how I got by for a few days before I reprogrammed my Harmony.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> Programming the Live TV button would definitely be best. The only other way I can think of is to hit the guide button twice if that is programmed (not during playback though). That's how I got by for a few days before I reprogrammed my Harmony.


That doesn't work if you're actively watching a show since it will just bring up the guide to overlay your show. Although if you pick anything from the guide then it will drop to live TV.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

On my Harmony Elite, I reprogrammed the EXIT button to be LIVE TV and the MENU button to be equivalent to pressing the TIVO button on the stock remote.

I also reprogrammed the fast forward and rewind buttons on the Harmony as follows:

Quick press of rewind = 6 second rewind
Long press off rewind = rewind x1

Quick press of fast forward = 30 second skip
Long press off fast forward = fast forward x1


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Just when i had resigned myself to the fact that "Watch Live TV" was no longer accessible via the box's User Interface, and only through the remote, what should pop up on our new TiVo Mini's UI? Sure enough, a "Watch Live TV" selection. Go figure - why couldn't they have also dropped one into the Bolt's UI?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

It's always fascinated me since joining the TCF after buying a TiVo 2 years ago, how many users are averse to just turning on their TV and having live television playing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's always fascinated me since joining the TCF after buying a TiVo 2 years ago, how many users are averse to just turning on their TV and having live television playing.


Well, you don't need to be on TCF to do that.


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's always fascinated me since joining the TCF after buying a TiVo 2 years ago, how many users are averse to just turning on their TV and having live television playing.


I have been skipping commercials for decades, going back to my BetaMax.
I don't have the time or inclination to watch commercials.
I also refuse to be regimented into watching my favorite show at 9:00 PM. I would rather watch it at 10:17 or tomorrow at 8:37.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wexlerbob said:


> I have been skipping commercials for decades, going back to my BetaMax.
> I don't have the time or inclination to watch commercials.
> I also refuse to be regimented into watching my favorite show at 9:00 PM. I would rather watch it at 10:17 or tomorrow at 8:37.


Do you only watch shows at times ending in "7"?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's always fascinated me since joining the TCF after buying a TiVo 2 years ago, how many users are averse to just turning on their TV and having live television playing.


I know for me, I stopped watching live TV in the late 20th century.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I know for me, I stopped watching live TV in the late 20th century.


I still will do it, and then get irritated at the waste of my time with commercials (unless it's on in the background), and typically hit the record button and then switch to a saved show while the other records.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I know for me, I stopped watching live TV in the late 20th century.


I guess everyone has their preference. I turn on the TV and see what's on, flip around, etc. just like it was the 1990's.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

All of my favorite shows are all time shifted. But when I turn on my Mini, I always hit live TV. Granted it's usually after 8pm so there's some channel with sitcom reruns I'll listen to for background until I settle down to watch something I recorded. But one of he main reasons I haven't gone to a streaming option is I like the ease of traditional live TV than be bothered with starting up a streamer box, choosing an app and sifting through what's on. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

The only live TV we watch is local news. Everything else is recorded or streaming.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I watch live sports and news. Also watch live tv when I am not invested. If i recorded something it is because I want to WATCH it and pay it some mind. Live tv can be throwaway time. Or background.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

idksmy said:


> The only live TV we watch is local news. Everything else is recorded or streaming.


And even with the news (specifically, the national), I'm finding that I'm recording that as well, so that I can skip over segments that have been recycled from other news shows in the day that I've already watched.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> And even with the news (specifically, the national), I'm finding that I'm recording that as well, so that I can skip over segments that have been recycled from other news shows in the day that I've already watched.


Most of what I record is news programs. So I will always have up to date news when I decide to watch a program. So right now I have several hundred shows scheduled to record over the next two weeks. On the Bolt that I record my news programs.

My other Bolt is used mostly for recording scripted shows.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Most of what I record is news programs. So I will always have up to date news when I decide to watch a program. So right now I have *several hundred shows scheduled to record over the next two weeks*. On the Bolt that I record my news programs.
> 
> My other Bolt is used mostly for recording scripted shows.


Lordy--do you actually then watch it all? Besides the time, I think I just would be a depressed bundle of nerves, especially nowadays.


----------

